# Suns Evaluate Draft Prospects



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> After holding two of their most important draft workouts of the season the past two days, Suns GM Lance Blanks and Suns Director of Player Personnel John Treloar spoke with the press about some of the prospects earlier today. Check out some of the highlights of what they’ve said below.
> 
> The player that drew the most inquiries from the local media present was BYU’s Jimmer Fredette. Here’s what Blanks had to say about the 2010-11 Wooden Award winner: “In the hour-plus that I saw him yesterday, he showed very well. As far as his defense goes, he competed very hard. Quite frankly, if he’s there (at No. 13), it’s going to be a tough decision, because he’s a very good player.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/suns/news/draft_workouts_110614.html


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Quite a few mock drafts have us picking Tristan Thompson.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1NcIOl5l3s

Looks like a real solid fit for the Suns system, but he's really undersized to be playing power forward.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I am hoping for Tristan Thompson or Biyombo... Klay Thompson is also intriguing to me.. Really hoping that we dont draft Jimmer. REALLY hoping we dont.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll stab someone if we draft Jimmer.


What's with the talk about Markieff Morris and Iman Shumpert last 2 days? Apparently down to them if Thompson is not there. Shumpert isn't bad but strangely high for him unless they see something. 

But yeah, I'd rather have Thompson or Biyombo or if someone unexpectedly falls.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tristan Thompson seems like he'd be the perfect fit, but I doubt he'll be available at 13. Phoenix could really do anything, though, and they really might just go BPA. I think Jimmer Fredette would be a perfect replacement PG to learn the game from Steve Nash for a few years. I also think Chris Singleton could learn a ton from Grant Hill and replace him as a defensive stud. Then again, Phoenix has a lot of wings that are very similar. Really, I'm thinking Phoenix goes for Thompson if he's there, Jimmer or Singleton #2, then another big like one of the Morris twins #3. Alec Burks or Jordan Hamilton could be interesting fits as well.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Burks is another I like as well.


----------

